#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-07
<titas> hola mon!
<titas>  e xavalets!! no hi ha ningu?
#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-09
<marcfp> hola
<marcfp> és possible montar un raid amb un sistema amb boot dual ? windows linux ?
<pauet> hosti
<pauet> esta enllaçat amb Freenode!!
#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-12
<pauet_> algu està viu per aquí?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-03-08
<tsdgeos> estooooooooo
<tsdgeos> Ubuntu TV (per confirmar) Albert Astals
<tsdgeos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/PrecisePangolin
<tsdgeos> i si algu em pregunta abans de posar el meu nom?
<RainCT> xD
<RainCT> tsdgeos: diu "per confirmar", no? :op
#ubuntu-cat 2012-03-09
<wgarcia> És una prova de connexió de d'android, ignoreu
<wgarcia> ignoreu és una prova de connexió per IRC
<wgarcia> quit
<wagafo> q
<CatalanGuy> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2012-03-11
<ea3aqn> bon dia a tothom
<ArnauLluis> hola
<ArnauLluis> hia ha algú?
#ubuntu-cat 2013-03-04
<sergibcn> hola!!! actualment utilitzo windows vista, però vull lliberarme i instalar ubuntu, la meva pregunta es si intalan't-lo perdré els programes que tinc i tots el arxius??!!
<sergibcn> algú pot ajudarme?
#ubuntu-cat 2013-03-05
<slacko12917> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2013-03-06
<joanpuba> hola, bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2014-03-03
<ramon_pernil> bon dia
<ramon_pernil> *tarda
<provant> algú que en sàpiga i m'ajudi? un parell de consells
<provant> hola?
#ubuntu-cat 2014-03-04
<dani> hola molt bones
<Guest73317> algú per ajudar-me?
<sdasds> Hola
<sdasds> Hola? Com estan?
#ubuntu-cat 2015-03-04
<josepgallart> bona nit
<alexm> ep, bona nit
<aniolgarcia> hola, bona nit
<alexm> hi havia reunió avui, oi=
<alexm> ?
<josepgallart> si
<alexm> vaig a avisar en rafael
<alexm> en rafael no podrà ser-hi avui
<alexm> algun voluntari per facilitar la reunió?
 * alexm encara està sopant
<josepgallart> facilitar'
<josepgallart> ?
<alexm> conduir, si ho prefereixes
<josepgallart> a jo mateix
<josepgallart> pero no ser com es começa
<josepgallart> la claqueta
<alexm> ############################
<alexm> això ja farà el fet
<alexm> endavant
<josepgallart> avui teniem un unic punt del dia
<josepgallart> inici de feines i propostes  de xerrades
<josepgallart> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Reunions
<josepgallart> la data per ferla ja la tenim decidida :)
<josepgallart> dissabte 9 de maig de 2015.
<alexm> en rafael em comenta en privat que no tenim novetats dels organitzadors de la festa
<alexm> potser hi ha algú per aquí de l'organització?
<alexm> malauradament jo el 9 no hi podré ser, que tinc un curs de iaido tot el cap de setmana
<josepgallart> jo si tot i que espero que no faci falta que faci la xerrda de ubuntu phone
<alexm> per què ho dius?
<josepgallart> en aquelles dates el movil ja sera una peça de museu al ritme que anem :X
<josepgallart> i tota la informacio ja a estat publicada
<alexm> mai tant :)
<alexm> segur que hi haura
<alexm> segur que hi haurà gent que no en sabrà res
<josepgallart> be si es aixi cap problema
<josepgallart> podran trstejar i explicare com funcioina
<alexm> és clar, home
<josepgallart> sabeu si podem conectar un movil amb un progector?
<alexm> si el projector està penjat del sostre, mal assumpte
<alexm> el mòbil té connector hdmi?
<josepgallart> nomes micro usb
<alexm> les tauletes en tenen però els mòbils sovint no
<alexm> em sona que algú comentava que hi ha uns aparells que permeten fer això
<josepgallart> be preparare una presentacio amb una selecio de videos si decas
<alexm> han de suportar el protocol mirocast o alguna cosa per l'estil
<josepgallart> era per poder ensenyar en directa el funcionament
<alexm> potser es pot fer d'alguna manera si el mòbil està endollat a un pc però no en tinc ni idea
<josepgallart> con que no tinc un progector per fer proves anire a lofacil
<josepgallart> be si no tenim res potser que plegem?
<alexm> suposo que els projectors tindran suport hdmi, aleshores ho hauries de poder provar amb la tele
<alexm> d'acord
<wagafo> Hola, bona nig
<josepgallart> o provare alex, gracies
<alexm> wagafo: anàvem a plegar :P
<wagafo> Sï, cap problema, el Rafael no ha vingut oi?
<alexm> li ha sortit un impediment
<wagafo> D'acord, doncs ja quedarem
<josepgallart> vinga fins la propera
<alexm> bona nit doncs
<wagafo> Bona nit
<josepgallart> bona nit
<aniolgarcia> bona nit
<alexm> #########################
<alexm> au, claqueta de tancament
#ubuntu-cat 2015-03-08
<pollet> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2016-03-07
<francjoa> bon dia
#ubuntu-cat 2017-03-07
<destroyerrocket> Hola!
<destroyerrocket> Algú present?
<destroyerrocket2> Tinc una pregunta sobre la pròxima Ubuntu Install Party, hi ha equip de voluntaris?
#ubuntu-cat 2018-03-07
<pere_> HELP
<wagafo> Bona nit, Pere, d'aquí a poc tenim una reunió
<pere_> gracies, es el segon cop que entro i estava "xafardeixant"...
<wagafo> Cap problema, les reunions són obertes
<pere_> :-)
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> el pimer punt és la trobada a Barcelona aquest dissabte
<wagafo> El que ve no? Aquest és 10
<pere_> bona nit
<wagafo> No és el 17?
<rafael_carreras> sí, el 17 :-)
<aniolgarcia> Sí, jo tenia apuntat el 17
<rafael_carreras> ja anava jo molt ràpid
<rafael_carreras> sembla que s'hi han apuntat 8 persones, la majoria no les conec
<rafael_carreras> és a dir, que previsiblement tindrem instal·lacions
<rafael_carreras> per fer
<wagafo> L'AniolM em va preguntar quant seríem i li vaig dir que no més de 6
<wagafo> Sembla que hi ha alguna altra activitat
<wagafo> Potser els haurem d'avisar que serem una mica més
<rafael_carreras> sí, ja sé, els que he vist s'hi han apuntat aquesta setmana
<rafael_carreras> sí, AniolM, te n'encarregues tu d'avisar?
<wagafo> Si hi ha instal·lacions no podrem fer gaire feina, però ja està bé
<rafael_carreras> vaja, de moment som 8, no sé si cal avisar :)
<wagafo> Comptant-nos a nosaltres, rafael_carreras?
<rafael_carreras> sí
<wagafo> Doncs sí, ves-te a saber a més si es presenten tots
<rafael_carreras> per això
<pere_> cal apuntar-se per anar-hi?
<rafael_carreras> pere_: no cal, però és millor
<pere_> sols ho deia perque m'agradaria treure el nas i apendre coses, jo no soc informatic, sols m'agrada ...
<wagafo> Cap de nosaltres és informàtic, no t'amoïnis
<pere_> ja, pero en sabeu un ou, jo encara soc analogic...
<wagafo> Sols hem après algunes coses trastejant
<rafael_carreras> https://www.meetup.com/cities/es/barcelona/
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs que vindrà gent i que ho tinguem present, que també era una de les idees de la jornada
<rafael_carreras> següent punt
<rafael_carreras> la festa a Tèrrega
<rafael_carreras> Tàrrega
<wagafo> Pinta bé, oi?
<rafael_carreras> tenim el lloc, tenim la data
<rafael_carreras> ara falten els ponents
<rafael_carreras> em sembla que encara no he fet la crida a la participació
<wagafo> Si fa falta omplir, puc oferir alguna cosa sobre com segueix el projecte Ubuntu Phone
<rafael_carreras> a veure si la faig diumenge
<wagafo> Sí que la has feta, rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> ostres
<rafael_carreras> doncs sense gaire èxit
<rafael_carreras> per no dir gens
<wagafo> Doncs m'apunto parlar sobre l'Ubuntu Phone, que va com un coet
<rafael_carreras> perfecte
<wagafo> El Paco també havia ofert algna cosa, oi?
<rafael_carreras> per cert, wagafo, que a Xixón (Ubucon) hi haurà gent d'Ubports explicant coses
<rafael_carreras> sí, el Paco en té una
<wagafo> Quan es allò d'Ubucon, rafael_carreras?
<rafael_carreras> 27-29 d'abril
<wagafo> D'acord
<wagafo> Li has preguntat a la gent de Tàrrega si tenen alguna xerrada per oferir, rafael_carreras?
<rafael_carreras> sí, la de la Linkat
<wagafo> D'acord
<rafael_carreras> però no en sé res més
<rafael_carreras> em sembla que amb la del Paco i la teva, ja omplim la graella :)
<pere_> disculpeu l'ignorancia, que es això del Ubucon
<wagafo> El congrés europeu de l'Ubuntu, pere_
<rafael_carreras> pere_: un esdeveniment europeu d'Ubuntu que enguany se celebra a Xixón
<pere_> Gracies!
<wagafo> Bona sidra
<rafael_carreras> sabeu si el vicent tirarà endavant la festa a València?
<wagafo> Jo no en sé res
<rafael_carreras> em sembla que m'ho va dir en sisco
<rafael_carreras> i no recordo mai de preguntar-li, avisaré a la llista
<wagafo> Suposo que el Vicent ja ens dirà alguna cosa per la llista
<rafael_carreras> l'últim punt és el canvi de servidor, deia l'AniolM que estava bastant avançat
<wagafo> Ja està acabat
<rafael_carreras> ah, sí?
<rafael_carreras> ja funciona des de caliu?
<wagafo> Des de fa ja uns 10 dies estem funcionatn plenament a Caliu
<rafael_carreras> doncs sí que estava avançat, sí :-P
<wagafo> Continuem tenint accés l'AniolM i jo, i un accés més complet, perquè a l'altre servidorper seguretat no teníem ni usuari propi
<rafael_carreras> perfecte, doncs, un problema menys
<wagafo> Ara tinc pendent de fer algunes actualitzacinons, `però tot bé
<rafael_carreras> gràcies per la feina, per cert
<wagafo> i l'AnioM té accés de root, així que cap problema
<rafael_carreras> sí :)
<rafael_carreras> bé, per la meva banda no hi ha res més, teniu alguna cosa més els altres?
<wagafo> Per la meva part res
<aniolgarcia> Per part meva, no
<wagafo> Doncs bona nit a tothom
<rafael_carreras> vindreu tots a MadeBCN?
<pere_> per la meva un munt d'interrogants, però ja els anire resolent... espero
<wagafo> Jo sí, rafael_carreras
<aniolgarcia> Jo també!
<pere_> jo mirarè de treure el nas a veure si m'entero d'aluna cosa, espero no fer nosa
<wagafo> pere_ , tots hem començat igual
<wagafo> Vinga, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> pere_: no faràs nosa, i espero que preguntis el que calgui
<rafael_carreras> doncs això, bona nit a tothom
<aniolgarcia> Ens veiem el 17!
<pere_> no se com repondre't directament, pero espero que no t'arrepenteigis d'aquest afirmació ;-)
<rafael_carreras> ens veiem!
<pere_> ok, ens veiem...
<pere_> bona nit a tots
#ubuntu-cat 2019-03-06
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> a veure si puc venir... gràcies per avisar bot
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Mecatxis! Ja ni me'n recordava. Bé, tinc excusa: estem en Falles!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Me'n vaig a veure la Fira del Llibre Antic, a menjar xocolata amb bunyols de carabassa i a veure la mascletà! 😜😜😜😜😜😜😜😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Crec que demanaré a la reunió que no puguis parlar mentre fas vacances, ens fas molta enveja
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Doncs, encara me'n queden quatre setmanotes i mitja 🎈🎉🎉🎈🎊🎉🎊🎊🎉🎈🎉🎈🎉
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> cabró!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> No voldràs comparar...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @ggrappa [No voldràs comparar...], I ara, em fots una bona pallissa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [No voldràs comparar...], el que no pots comparar és la presentació... i també compta :P
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [el que no pots comparar és la presentació... i també compta :P], La presentació no es menja, home.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> no es menja però no em negaràs que la xocolata en tassa de porcellana és molt més bona que amb aquesta mena de paper-plàstic
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> En les paradetes, tassa de porcellana, difícil està. I ara us deixe, que me'n vaig a la mascletà!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [En les paradetes, tassa de porcellana, difícil està. I ara us deixe, que me'n va …], ja, però segur que no és tan bo … que vaja bé la mascletà!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Uoooooo! Mascletà! Mascletà!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> A punt per la mascletà!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Bona mascletà! De tall clàssic. La gent n'ha quedat satisfeta.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ja venim, home, ja venim!
<albert> Bona nit
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Bona nit, Albert.
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<SiscoGarcia> nanit
<giorgio> bona nit!
<giorgio> Home! si hi ha el SiscoGarcia per ací!
<SiscoGarcia> sí, hui m'ho he pogut muntar ;)
<rafael_carreras> bona vesprà
<giorgio> Vols un bunyols de carabassa, SiscoGarcia ? ;-P
<giorgio> hola, rafael_carreras
<SiscoGarcia> giorgio: envia-me'l per correu
<aniolgarcia> Hola!
<wagafo> Hola Aniol!
<giorgio> SiscoGarcia: espera que l'escanege.
<giorgio> Hola, aniolgarcia . Hola, wagafo .
<SiscoGarcia> XD
<rafael_carreras> un cop saludats, el pimer punt és la visita a Cervelló per preparar la festa
<rafael_carreras> hem quedat el 6 d'abril a les 10h, per si algú més s'hi vol apuntar
<rafael_carreras> de moment, hi anem el giorgio i jo
<giorgio> El punt de trobada concret el sabem, rafael_carreras ?
<SiscoGarcia> jo no ho tinc gens fàcil
<wagafo> Si feu feia potser em puc connectar un moment, estaré de viatge
<albert> podem quedar a la biblio mateix, o a l'entrada del poble que hi ha llov
<albert> lloc
<aniolgarcia> Jo encara no sé si hi podré ser, tant punt ho sàpiga us dic quelcom...
<albert> com veniu? cotxe privat o bus?
<albert> o FFGC
<rafael_carreras> jo en moto
<albert> en moto no problem
<albert> :-)
<giorgio> Jo, en cotxe.
<albert> en bus l'e17 de la soler i sauret us deixa a la porta
<albert> en cotxe a l'entra mateix del poble hi ha el poliesportiu ceraqua, amb lloc per aparcar al carrer del darrera
<giorgio> albert: l'Enlightement 17 té un bus? ai va...
<SiscoGarcia> XD
<albert> e17 o L57 o 567
<giorgio> no em faces gaire cas, albert ...
<albert> triga uns 40 -50 min des de la parada de Mª Cristina de bcn
<albert> si algu vol venir amb FFGC, parada Quatre camins i l'anem a recollir
<rafael_carreras> ui no, no som de Barcelona
<albert> doncs heliport no en tenim ... :-) som un poble modest
<rafael_carreras> de moment, quedem a la biblioteca, doncs
<albert> val biblioteca a les 10
<albert> el 06/04/2019
<giorgio> entesos.
<rafael_carreras> ens portaràs a dinar a algun lloc, oi?
<albert> jo personalment no, pero algú ho farà :-)
<rafael_carreras> jo portaré l'ordinador per si de cas podem treballar
<wagafo> giorgio ves preparant la intendència per a la visita de maig
<giorgio> Se m'ha avançat el rafael_carreras preguntant sobre la intendència!
<rafael_carreras> giorgio: hehe
<albert> Jo fare la rebuda i cap a migdia haurè de marxar, pero no patiu :-)
<giorgio> quina memòria tens, wagafo ...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona nit, disculpeu
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<SiscoGarcia> nanit josepgallart
<giorgio> bona nit, josepgallart
<albert> bona nit josepgallart
<rafael_carreras> tot just acabem el primer punt
<albert> de cara al programa, de l'ajuntament ens el  demanen per poder fer difusió. Tenim quelcom mes?
<albert> ep, perdo, que m'avantço.
<rafael_carreras> no tenim res :-)
<rafael_carreras> del que es tracta ara és de fer una crida a la participació
<rafael_carreras>  i que la gent proposi xerrades o tallers
<rafael_carreras> a veure si la puc fer demà
<rafael_carreras> hi ha una xerrada especial que proposava el paco, però ja en parlarem més endavant
<wagafo> Si no, el giorgio i jo al rescat!
<albert> he agafat de la wiki la nota de premsa i la he refregit una mica amb les dades d'aquesta trobada, tambè la volem passar quan abans millor. La passo a la llista?
<albert> nosaltes voliem proposar una xerrada
<rafael_carreras> albert: cap problema, la nota de premsa sempre és igual
<rafael_carreras> albert: endavant
<wagafo> Jo demà posaré l'esdeveniment a la web i el fòrum
<wagafo> I passaré la crida quan la vegi a la llista
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<albert> seria una xerrada de baix nivell, per neófits sobre ubuntu. Molt bàsica
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Jo fare el mateux al Facebook
<wagafo> Sempre va bé, albert
<rafael_carreras> albert: doncs molt bé
<giorgio> albert, si feu publicitat per l'institut i les escoles, jo prepararia la xerrada sobre Programari lliure i educació.
<giorgio> però, si no està previst que hi vinguin mestres i professors, no sé si hi pagaria la pena.
<albert> giorgio, doncs va perfecte, encaixa en diversos projectes que hi ha en marxa
<albert> i en principi, esperem, que de l'institut vingui algun profe i alumnes
<rafael_carreras> hem d'entabanar el tomàs que ens faci la xerrada de blockchain
<albert> hi ha previst algun taller previ sobre linux en general a l'institut la setmana anterior dins l' horari lectiu
<giorgio> magnífic, albert! doncs, si vols, el 6 d'abril em podries fer cinc cèntims d'aquests projectes, així em faria una idea del que pot interessar.
<albert> <giorgio> fet
<giorgio> molt això del taller a l'institut, albert.
<giorgio> molt bo això del taller...
<albert> a veure si qualla, a vegades hi ha molts propòsits...pero poca teca :-) presionarem
<albert> d'aquí la "necessitat" de tenir el mes aviat possible el programa, la nota de premsa... :-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Jo puc oferir dues opcions, Programari lliure als ajuntaments, o Publi money public code, centrat en europa
<albert> i les dues? lo de programari lliure a l'ajuntament els cal com aigua de maig !
<SiscoGarcia> una altra cosa que estaria bé és el tema de les XXSS descentralitzades i federades (dissabte al sobtec.cat em va agradar molt)
<albert> no en tenen massa idea
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Jeje
<albert> per demanar ...  El no ja el tinc :-D
<SiscoGarcia> aquest és l'esperit
<wagafo> Doncs a veure si hi ha resposta de la crida general, sinó omplim la graella nosaltres
<albert> val
<SiscoGarcia> podeu recordar-me la data de la festa?
<rafael_carreras> 4 de maig
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies
<wagafo> Potser fora bo posar-nos una data per tancar la graella, tipus 4 d'abril o així, per poder fer difusió com cal
<rafael_carreras> em sembla bé
<SiscoGarcia> diria que ho tinc lliure i podré venir... en tinc ganes (fa dies que no vinc)
<albert> jo hi he donat voltes i tenir xerrades de nivell molt tècnic, com les que parelu i d'altres de nivell bàsic, de com aplicar directament al usuari final penso que pot atraure gent que d'entrada no li faci ni fred ni calor el tema
<wagafo> Si és abans millor, però no deixar passar aquesta data per tenir el programa
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: el 3 hi ha reunió, la podem tancar allà
<SiscoGarcia> bona idea
<wagafo> Perfecte, rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> mentrestant, tot el qu em'hi arribi, ho apunto al wiki
<SiscoGarcia> perfecte
<albert> de tota manera a mida que s'ompli la graella farem correr la informació, encara que no sigui la definitiva, per anar fent bollir l' olla
<rafael_carreras> em sembla molt bé
<SiscoGarcia> sempre va bé albert
<rafael_carreras> però pensa que ara mateix el que hi tinc posat és provisional
<wagafo> També hem de fer el formulari d'inscripció, quan tinguem tancada la graella
<albert> <rafael_carreras> si, pero alguna anirá gairebé segur, no? la del blocchain per exemple
<rafael_carreras> sí, i si algú vol fer el cartell, endavant
<rafael_carreras> albert, de moment res, potser la del giorgio
<albert> val, doncs esperarem
<giorgio> rafael_carreras: si vols, ja la pots apuntar en ferm: és un tema que vull anar treballant.
<rafael_carreras> giorgio: molt bé
<albert> genial
<SiscoGarcia> i alguna xerrada d'ubports no podria ser?
<SiscoGarcia> això d'ubports pel wagafo
<rafael_carreras> albert: deixa'm uns dies per fer la crida i contactar un parell d'interessats
<albert> <rafael_carreras> deixo
<wagafo> Sí, puc anar actualitzant la que tinc, però si hi ha alguna altra cosa per la crida puc deixar espai
<SiscoGarcia> ok, gràcies
<albert> nosaltes ahir vam tenir reunió amb l' ajuntament
<albert> El tema infrestructura està força tancat i con hauriem de tenir problemes
<albert> no hauriem de tenir problemes volia dir
<albert> ens amoinava el tema wifi, pero ho hem resolt
<SiscoGarcia> guai
<rafael_carreras> oh, molt bé
<albert> amb una linia de cable que ens posarar i alguns repetidors que tenim nosaltres crec que ha d'anar bé
<SiscoGarcia> perfecte, el tema wifi és fonamental
<albert> em quedat que farem una prova un parell de setmanes avanç per anar sobre segur
<AniolM> Jo intentaré venir el dia 6
<wagafo> Bones AniolM!
<AniolM> I disculpeu el retard, m'havia ben despistat
<SiscoGarcia> jo no em puc comprometre, però a poc que puga també vindré
<albert> avanç =  abans (les meves disculpes al Pompeu Fabra)
<giorgio> tranquil, albert, que per ací no hi ha cap professor de català.
<wagafo> En canvi a nosaltres el robot o ens deixa faltar, AniolM
<SiscoGarcia> i el que hi havia està de vacances :P
<AniolM> Està ensinistrat perquè no castigui el seu amo :P
<giorgio> més que de vacances: de llicència!
<albert> <giorgio> ja, pero fa lleig
<SiscoGarcia> sí però la llicència fa molta pinta de vacances
<giorgio> albert: tranquil, que els xats es consideren entorn informal.
<rafael_carreras> bé, alguna cosa més?
<SiscoGarcia> això mateix anava a preguntar
<wagafo> Per aquí res!
<albert> res per part dels locals
<SiscoGarcia> em sembla que podem abaixar la persiana per avui
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, bona nit i ens veiem el dia 6 els que poguem i a la llista tothom
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<albert> nanit !
<giorgio> molt bé, doncs bona nit!
<SiscoGarcia> sí, ens llegim... nanit
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> Bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2019-03-07
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Sisco, els d'avui estan una miqueta millors.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> envetgeta em fas, cabronet
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @ggrappa [<reply to image>], Jo m'he hagut de conformar amb unes croquetes, com els piolines ;_;
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ara, aaaaara... 😜😜😜😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @aniolm [Jo m'he hagut de conformar amb unes croquetes, com els piolines ;_;], Pobriuo! 😂😂😂😂
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> I, a més, escoltant la mascletà des de l'Estació del Nord. Pas mal.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> proposta de cartell
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Podries posar l'horari de 10:00 a 18:00 h?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> mola
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😋
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Molt bé, queda molt bé, li passaré a l'Albert
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Un artista
#ubuntu-cat 2020-03-02
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Espero que us sembli be e convidat a VANT i Slimbook, fabricants Valencia  de ordinadors amb linux a la festa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @josepgallart [Espero que us sembli be e convidat a VANT i Slimbook, fabricants Valencia  de or …], i tant!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> t'han respost?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Vant a dit que estara encantat de seri
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> guai, i suposo que Slimbook no tindrà problema perquè ja ha vingut més d'una vegada
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Seria molt interessant que vingueren tots dos. Esperem que el públic també hi vinga; públic públic, a més de nosaltres, ja m'enteneu.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Seria molt interessant que vingueren tots dos. Esperem que el públic també hi vi …], ferpectament
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> He tingut una mala experiència amb Slimbook. Li vaig comprar un portàtil a una filla meva, i me'l vendre amb teclar "espanyol", pero no era "ISO" sinó "ANSI". Mira que he fet instal·lacions i mai no havia vist un teclat espanyol ANSI. És veritat que ho posava a la web, però jo vaig mirar "teclat espanyol" i no vaig pensar que podia hav
<ubuntaires_teleg> er un de diferent del que coneixem. A part que les tecles tenen una altra disposició, hi ha símbols com  ara "<" i ">" que sols es poden fer amb un codi ALT estrany. Així que el tinc a la venda a Ebay tot i estar nou, perquè no l'he pogut retornar, en passar uns dies abans que ens adonéssim. Però cap problema en invitar-los, simplement no els salud
<ubuntaires_teleg> aré i ja està.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @wagafo [He tingut una mala experiència amb Slimbook. Li vaig comprar un portàtil a una f …], sap greu … jo fa uns anys que faig servir un Slimbook, de fet són de la primera generació i també tinc aquest problema amb els símbols "<" i ">" (el que faig és buscar-los pel web quan em calen i copiar-los); en canvi  fa un temps vai
<ubuntaires_teleg> g tenir un problema i em van dir que l'enviés a fàbrica per arreglar-ho i ho van fer
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> El problema és que ella fa servir un programa que es diu Lilypond per escriure partitures, i aquests símbols són bàsics, es fan servir moltíssim en el llenguatge que fa servir. Tampoc es pot fer la dièresi del català.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ah, doncs jo no tinc aquest problema amb la dièresi … en qualsevol cas sap greu que no hagin volgut atendre't
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Jo crec que ho hauríem d'haver posat clarament a la web, jo ho he posat a Ebay i m'està costant molt vendre el portàtil.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @wagafo [Jo crec que ho hauríen d'haver posat clarament a la web, jo ho he posat a Ebay i …], i tant que han de deixar-ho clar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> el que no entenc és com és que fan servir aquest teclat enlloc del teclat ISO
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Estava clar que és ANSi però no que és un teclat molt especial que no és igual a l'habitual ISO. Jo crec perquè el model és xinés i fan aquestes coses, d'agafar el teclat anglès i posar-li la "ñ" i l "ç" i dir-li "teclat espanyol".
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ja pot ser
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Per tant, ull!, si compreu un portàtil, mireu que el teclat no sigui "espanyol ANSI". Jo ho he après.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> és la manera d'estalviar enlloc de demanar al fabricant que instal·li teclats ISO
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> fas molt bé d'avisar, Walter.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> ara miraré quin es el tipus de teclat de el meu slimbook 😥
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @josepgallart [ara miraré quin es el tipus de teclat de el meu slimbook 😥], he intentat mirar el meu però només he vist que diu que és «teclat espanyol»; tot i que fa pinta de ser ANSI com diu el Walter
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> per sort no m'afecta com a la seua filla
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Aquest és el model Eclipse, que van esgotar al final de l'any passat.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Diria que el meu es ISO
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Sí, clarament.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> I una aplicació tipus xmodmap (crec que es deia així o alguna cosa semblant) no es poden remapejar les tecles i deixar-les més accessibles?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> "I amb una..."
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Per algú que sap mecanografiar és aprendre-ho de zero.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Té menys tecles de les habituals o m'ho sembla a mi? I, això és en tots els models de Slimbook o només en alguns?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Pot tindre també el "numpad". No és en tots els ordinadors, de fet deu ser sols en aquest (almenys el teclat espanyol amb aquesta disposició), perquè també venen a països de parla anglesa i el teclat americà és l'ANSI.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Doncs, serà qüestió de mirar-ho amb lupa si algun dia me'n faig l'ànim. Gràcies per l'avís! En canvi, amb el Slimbook One que em vaig comprar fa un any estic encantat; el tinc connectat a la tele i el faig servir a tota hora, sobretot amb el Kodi.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Doncs, serà qüestió de mirar-ho amb lupa si algun dia me'n faig l'ànim. Gràcies …], és que en sobretaules no hi ha aquest problema perquè el teclat és independent
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [és que en sobretaules no hi ha aquest problema perquè el teclat és independent], No, és clar.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> @SiscoGarcia [<reply to image>], Tamé és ANSI, però el veig més "normal" que el que em van vendre a mi.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @wagafo [Tamé és ANSI, però el veig més "normal" que el que em van vendre a mi.], Això em sembla a mi
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> e trobat això per si pot ser útil: https://www.linuxtecnico.es/2016/12/como-usar-un-teclado-ansi-en-espanol.html
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @josepgallart [e trobat això per si pot ser útil: https://www.linuxtecnico.es/2016/12/como-usar …], Ah, mira! Sí que recorre a l'xmodmap.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Aquest teclat en principi ja té be assignades les tecles als diferents codis. El problema com deia són 3 caràcters, ">", "<" i "~". Pel que he trobat això s'ha de fer amb combinació de tecles, o passar-se a la configuració de teclat en anglès. A més hi ha el problema de la disposició de tecles diferent diferents a l'habitual.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> A l'articles que cites ho diu aquí: "Hay algunas teclas que no podremos mapear porque, simplemente, no existen en el teclado. En un teclado ISO hay una tecla para "mayor que" y "menor que", pero en el ANSI no existe. Para solucionarlo podemos seguir usando el mapa en español y asignar esos valores a alguna combinación de teclas exótica
<ubuntaires_teleg> , como AltGr con "z" y "x". Para eso usaremos xmodmap." Curiosament sí que hi ha "<" i ">" al teclat que m'ha venut Slimbook, però sols funcionen aquestes tecles si es canvia a teclat anglès, al teclat espanyol/català tot i ser les tecles, no funcionen, i s'han d'assignar a una combinació amb ALT.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @josepgallart [Espero que us sembli be e convidat a VANT i Slimbook, fabricants Valencia  de or …], Abans de fer res, parleu-ho amb mi perquè sóc qui organitza perga
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Pefa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Perfa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Organitzem la festa juntament amb altres
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @cubells [Abans de fer res, parleu-ho amb mi perquè sóc qui organitza perga], ok disculpa, vols que els adreci a tu?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> i si vols pots presentar la festa en lloc meu, segur que quedar mes  millor
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @josepgallart clar que no!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> El tema és que els de gnu/linux també tenen relació amb slimbook.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> actualment nomes an sigut els de Vant que an dit que encantats
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> El que hem d'aconseguir és dur més gent dels ubuntaires que dels gnu/linux valencia
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @josepgallart [actualment nomes an sigut els de Vant que an dit que encantats], Cap problema
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Buenos días Josep, me ha pasado tu contacto mi compañero Juan Carlos Navarrete.  Te escribo porque soy yo quien va a lleva todo el tema relacionado con VANT. y así tener un contacto mas directo.  Como ya te habrá comentado Juan Carlos estamos encantados de colaborar con vosotros. … A pie de pagina tienes todos mis datos. … Espero
<ubuntaires_teleg>  tu respuesta para poder ir afianzando nuestra colaboración , seguimos en contacto. … Saludos
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Una opció que vaig analitzar per fer la festa era fer-la conjuntament amb slimbook perquè alejandro em va dir fa temps que qualsevol cosa que necessitàrem, ells ens ajudaven, fins i tot ens deixaven local a les seves instal•lacions.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Però vaig decidir der-la conjuntament amb gnu/linux perquè són més gent i tenen més contactes com per exemple, tenim una sala enorme a les naus.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Ara tens tota la info, per això et deia que això millor haver-ho parlat amb mi, no per no res
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> disculpa, procurare consultar abans
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Cap problema.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Hem d'augmentar el soroll de la festa!!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [Hem d'augmentar el soroll de la festa!!!], Informa'ns per a poder fer difusió
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @cubells [Hem d'augmentar el soroll de la festa!!!], podem fer un concert per cloenda ;)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Jeje, quina idea tens? Un grup?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> O nosaltres?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> un grup, profesional
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Osti tu...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> no ser si o saveu pero una de les meves activitats es organitzar concerts
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> el any pasat varen ser mes de 20 actuacions
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Però el faries venir el grup del principat?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Quant val això?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> podem buscarne de valencia
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> I vosaltres, què faríeu, nit a valència?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> la Roser i jo venim el divendres i marxem el diumengue
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> i una parella amics venen divendres i marxen disabte
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> sense buscar gaire i despres caldria saber que vol cobrar.... https://pepgimenobotifarra.wordpress.com/qui-es/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Home, pep el botifarra!!!!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😋
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> És el number one
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> La colla de dimonis de massalfassar sempre comptem  amb ell al cant al ras tots els anys, que és el primer dissabte de maig
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Quan és la festa?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> el 16 de maig
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Ah sí, vam moure la festa pel de lleida. Llàstima 😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> https://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cant_al_Ras
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> https://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cant_al_Ras
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tws5ZzhKRds
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> es molt bo!!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> això és el més típic d'ell
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Una opció diferent seria contactar amb ...https://sedajazz.es/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> I fer un concert de música dixieland per exemple
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [Ah sí, vam moure la festa pel de lleida. Llàstima 😜], Podeu canviar-la, no patiu per mi. Però el Botifarra demana una pasta (fa temps crec que rondava els 750€)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @SiscoGarcia [Podeu canviar-la, no patiu per mi. Però el Botifarra demana una pasta (fa temps …], Ni pensar-ho.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [Ni pensar-ho.], XD … Gràcies
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> El problema és que a valència difícil fer una actuació
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Però ho mirem
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> No vull posar aigua a la festa però esteus segurs de muntar un concert a la festa ubuntaire?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> nomes era una idea
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> ara e rebut correu del Alejandro de SlimBook
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Buenas Josep! … Que bueno hacerla aquí en Valencia! Y de hecho nos gustaría para otro año hacer una party en nuestras instalaciones 　 　 … Volviendo al tema de la fiesta, sí, nos gustaría colaborar, ir, o hacer algo. … Estoy viendo el llink: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/FocalFossa … ¿Qué váis a hacer? y a sortear
<ubuntaires_teleg> ? … Si quieres hablar por teléfono te recuerdo mi número: 652 452 172 … Saludos
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> si el vols trucar?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Sí, el trucaré demà
#ubuntu-cat 2020-03-03
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Acaba d'entrar en ubuntu 20.04 el gnome 3.35.91 i per tant, ja es noten bastant canvis, però m'ha deixat l'escriptori inusable: he hagut d'entrar en el gnome classic perquè al gnome amb wayland i amb x11 i l'ubuntu casca el gnome-shell.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @cubells [Acaba d'entrar en ubuntu 20.04 el gnome 3.35.91 i per tant, ja es noten bastant …], Des d'on ha entrat? El freeze de Debian es va fer el 27
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> des d'on he entrat?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> no t'entenc. Tinc ubuntu 20.04 des de principi d'any i estic actualitzant tots els dies perquè m'agrada veure què entra en ubuntu. Sempre utilitzo gnome amb wayland i amb l'actualització d'ahir, on va entrar gnome 3.35.91 (no vull dir paquets solts) gnome wayland, gnome amb x11, and ubuntu no funciona.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> estic ara mateix amb gnome classic i esperant les actualitzacions d'avui a veure si solucionen el tema i funciona el gnome amb wayland
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> No no, el gnome
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> No controlo gaire els cicles d'Ubuntu, però tenia entès que després del freeze els paquets han d'entrar manualment
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> I deixar entrar el gnome em sembla força crític
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> per a la sortida de l'ubuntu 20.04 han promés gnome 3.36 que veurà la llum cap a la meitat del mes de Març. Encara que el dia 27 de febrer és featurefreeze ha d'entrar gnome 3.36 poc a poc.  Ahir va entrar gnome 3.35.91 que és la versió prèvia a la 3.36, encara que ja havien entrat alguns paquets del gnome 3.35.91 abans. Ara si vas al
<ubuntaires_teleg> s paràmetres del sistema, ja surt que tens gnome 3.35.91. Però avisava que casca el gnome-shell.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Ah d'acord 👌
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [Acaba d'entrar en ubuntu 20.04 el gnome 3.35.91 i per tant, ja es noten bastant …], i el wayland et funciona bé? jo l'estic fent servir amb la màquina on tinc la 20.04 (de forma predeterminada) però a les màquines que he tingut en producció em donava problemes (ja no els recordo perquè entrava amb x11)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> A mi em va de meravella. Això sí, hi ha aplicacions que poden no funcionar correctes perquè encara no estan preparades.per al nou servidor gràfic. Per exemple capturador de vídeo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [A mi em va de meravella. Això sí, hi ha aplicacions que poden no funcionar corre …], Entesos
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> ara e provat la actualitzacio i tot ok tan amb wayland com sense
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Perfecte
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Vaig a provar jo a reiniciar a veure si és això
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @josepgallart [ara e provat la actualitzacio i tot ok tan amb wayland com sense], Efectivament, em funciona el gnome-shell si i sols si, no activo les meves extensions del gnome. O siga que hi ha alguna extensió incompatible amb la versió actual del gnome-shell
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> estan entrant ja paquets 3.35.92, força ubuntu!
#ubuntu-cat 2020-03-04
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bon vespre a tothom.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> El primer punt és la jornada de treball el 28 de març a Terrassa.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Hauríem de veure què hi farem i qui vindrà
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Jo ho tinc malament
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bé, em sembla que parlarem del tema a la llista, que avui no hi ha consens
<aniolgarcia> Jo tinc exàmens parcials la setmana següent, si ho porto suficientment bé vindré, però no us ho puc assegurar...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Sembla que s'anima
<aniolgarcia> XD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Entesos, encara queda molt, tot s'ha de dir
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Jo no estic segur de que pugui venir
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Si no hi ha @cubells no podem passar al següent punt, o sí?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, ja comptem sempre que no vindrà :-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Doncs això, el segon punt és la festa de València
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Que ja està encaminada i potser tocaria fer la crida a la participació
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Endavant
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Jo no tinc temps per a preparar gaire cosa, com a molt la presentació si @josepgallart no la té preparada o no sé. Com ho veieu?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> IEEE
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> A mi em sembla be que facis la presentacio
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Oh, el Vicent!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @josepgallart [A mi em sembla be que facis la presentacio], Ok
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> no ho recordava jo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [Oh, el Vicent!], Existeix
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells quin públic esperes que vinga a la festa?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> frikis perque organitza tambe l-associacio gnu/linux
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> se m-ha desconfigurat el teclat, perd'o
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Per tant gent posada en el món GNU/Linux
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> si
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [se m-ha desconfigurat el teclat, perd'o], Ja es veu, però s'entén
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ho dic per a saber com orientar la presentació
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> com sempre pero no es un centre educatiu.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [com sempre pero no es un centre educatiu.], Cap problema
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Aquesta setmana faré l crida a la participació per veure qui ofereix xerrades
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> anem a tenir la graella plena crec jo.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ja tens xerrades confirmades?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Una cosa, despres de discutir/ho en produnditat amb el coorganitzador *el coneixeu de vista a foios
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> tindrem una sala solament, la biblioteca perque es gran (80 persones) i te bona connexi'o a internet
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> jo volia dos pero negociar es cedir a vegades 😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ja ens apanyarem
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> I a la mateixa sala hi haurà xerrades/tallers i install?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @rcarreras [Ja tens xerrades confirmades?], encara hi ha 2 mesos per endavant
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @SiscoGarcia [I a la mateixa sala hi haurà xerrades/tallers i install?], em temo que s'i
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ok, com diu el @rcarreras ja ens apanyatem
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> D'acord, doncs faré la crida que ja toca
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ok
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> el que hem d-aconseguir 'es que vingueu molts. La coorganitzaci'o amb els de gnu/linux ens assegura una dotzena de participants per la seva part
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ja sabem on farem l'arroset?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> no, estic mirant/ho
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> :(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Hi ha temps!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Molt bé, ja ja estic, teniu alguna cosa més?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Jo no
<aniolgarcia> res per aquí
<ubuntaires_teleg> <Roser> Hola a tots!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Nanit Roser
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Hola Roser
<ubuntaires_teleg> <Roser> Les acompanyants volem visitar València.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <Roser> Cubells, ens prepares una ruta? O ens la preparem?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> La preparar'e.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> qu'e voleu veure_
<ubuntaires_teleg> <Roser> Tot sigui per participar d'una part de les festes ubuntaires😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <Roser> El casc antic
<ubuntaires_teleg> <Roser> Pujar al Miquelet
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> jeje, ok, li ho dir'e a carme a veure si t'e ganes ella tamb'e
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> El @ggrappa també us pot ajudar a muntar la ruta
<ubuntaires_teleg> <Roser> 👍👍👏👏👏👏
<ubuntaires_teleg> <Roser> Serà fantàstic. De moment, en venim dues segur i la tercera, quasi que també!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Al final baixarà més gent a fer la ruta turística que a la festa ubuntaire
<ubuntaires_teleg> <Roser> Però vindrem a la presentació!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <Roser> I a l'arrosset!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> I al sorteig
<ubuntaires_teleg> <Roser> 👏👏👏👏
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> :) … Tu ja saps que la part gastronòmica és la millor a totes les festes
<ubuntaires_teleg> <Roser> Per això no ens la perdem mai!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Què, ja ho tenim tot? Alguna pregunta més?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Doncs vinga, bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> au!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona nit!!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Nanit
<ubuntaires_teleg> <Roser> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Mecatxis! Un cop que es presenta el Vicent, jo em despiste i no aparec... Ah, i s'hi ha estrenat la Roser! Tot m'ho he perdut 😭😭😭😭
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Mecatxis! Un cop que es presenta el Vicent, jo em despiste i no aparec... Ah, i …], aiiiiiiix
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [aiiiiiiix], Açò d'estar fora de casa...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> jo sort del mòbil que m'ha permès arribar a temps i seguir la reunió mentre sopava
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> vull dir, gràcies a què podem participar per Telegram
#ubuntu-cat 2020-03-06
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Companys, tafanejant pel Mastodon he vist el missatge d'un podcaster sobre Linux que s'oferia a difondre informació sobre esdeveniments sobre el tema. Després he recordat que fins i tot n'hi ha algun podcaster que és de per ací. Què penseu de posar-nos en contacte amb algun d'aquests, a veure si arribem a més gent?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Companys, tafanejant pel Mastodon he vist el missatge d'un podcaster sobre Linux …], És una opció
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> T'hi pots oferir perquè t'entrevisti.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @rcarreras [T'hi pots oferir perquè t'entrevisti.], Em sorprèn que no hages al·ludit directament a la regla RC: estàs desentrenat 🤔.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> No sóc jo qui l'ha de mencionar 😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Em sorprèn que no hages al·ludit directament a la regla RC: estàs desentrenat 🤔 …], XDDDDDD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [No sóc jo qui l'ha de mencionar 😊], Mmmmmmmmm, segur? … De tota manera l'has practicada
<giorgiograppa> Bon dia! Ací, configurant l'accés al canal des de Pidgin (feia mil anys que no el tocava!) i la Debian.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [Mmmmmmmmm, segur? … De tota manera l'has practicada], 😔
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @giorgiograppa [<giorgiograppa> Bon dia! Ací, configurant l'accés al canal des de Pidgin (feia m …], M'hauràs d'ensenyar … ;)
<giorgiograppa> No té cap dificultat, Sisco: en la finestra de Comptes del Pidgin, cliques sobre Afegeix i li dones les dades del canal (#ubuntu-cat); el servidor és el que hi surt per omissió, irc.freenode.net. Afegeixes el teu usuari i la teva contrasenya (si en tens), i ja està. Ah, i també hi ha un suplement per al Pidgin que et permet accedir al compte del Telegram. El Pidgin és un dels clients de missatgeria més versàtils.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ho sé però no l'he fet servir mI perquè quan ho vaig intentar fa molts anys no me'n vaig sortir
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Si un dia tinc temps m'hi posaré
<giorgiograppa> :+1:
#ubuntu-cat 2020-03-07
<marcfp> hola
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @marcfp [<marcfp> hola], hola marcfp!!
<marcfp> sabeu si hi ha alguna problema amb firefox en la versió 73.0.61 ?
<marcfp> tinc problemes amb els css de les pàgines ... no em carrega els colors ... però si els de posició com text-align:center. però el color no en carrega cap. En canvi amb chromium si que es carreguen bé els colors de la mateixa pàgina i la resta de css
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> jo utilitzo la versió 73.0.1 i tot ok
<marcfp> mmm
<marcfp> hauré de fer un downgrade llavors
<marcfp> pk em passa tant en maquines amb windows com en l'ubuntu que tinc al portàtil
<marcfp> la debian que tinc al servidor no la puc provar, però posaria la mà al foc que debian stable no usa aquesta versió de firefox
<marcfp> ubuntaires_teleg: estas amb aquesta versió ? 73.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<marcfp> només em fallen els css de colors
<marcfp> els de posició funcionen bé ...
<marcfp> és molt extrany
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> quina versio de ubuntu?
<marcfp> Linux version 4.15.0-34-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-047) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Ubuntu 7.3.0-16ubuntu3)) #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Aug 27 15:21:48 UTC 2018
<marcfp> em passa el mateix amb un windows
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> a un portatil tinc la ubuntu 20.04 i firefox 74 i tot ok tambe
<marcfp> mmmm
<marcfp> el problema que tinc, és que no m'aplica els colors de csss
<marcfp> pero en canvi les posicions, p.ex: text-align:center si que ho aplica bé ... però si li poso color: red; no ho aplica
<marcfp> en el firefox no m'ho ensenya, en canvi al chromium, si que m'ho ensenya correctament
<marcfp> és molt extrany
<marcfp> ja ho he fet amb el chromium
<marcfp> he provat de reinstalar el firefox
<marcfp> renombrant el directorio .mozilla del meu home i feia el mateix
<marcfp> i amb el brave tb funciona bé
<wagafo> Has provat entrar amb un altre usuari? Tot i que fent allò del perfil sembla indicar que no és aquest el problema. Jo tinc el firefox actualitzat i no veig el problema.
<marcfp> mmmm
<marcfp> ho provo amb un altre usuari
<marcfp> wagafo: el que em resulta més extrany és que fins i tot en Microsoft Windows 10 usant firefox també em pasa el mateix
<marcfp> una web amb firefox no es veuen els colors
<marcfp> la mateixa web amb chromium o qualsevol altre navegador es veuen els colors
<marcfp> vaig a provar-ho amb un altre usuari de sistema
<marcfp> un segon
<marcfp> amb un altre usuari si que funciona
<marcfp> amb firefox
<marcfp> però he provat de borrar el firefox
<marcfp> i de borrar el directori .mozilla del meu home, i no ha funcionat
<marcfp> en canvi, amb un altre usuari, si que funciona ... no ho  entenc
<marcfp> ja ho he trobat
<wagafo> Què era?
<marcfp> era que tenia el firefox definit per què em mostres les pàgines en alt contrast, cosa que no recordo haver-ho fet jo .... pero bueno, ho he posat que no m'ho fagi mai i ja funciona
<marcfp> havia d'anar a preferencies
<marcfp> llengua i aparença
<marcfp> al botó colors
<wagafo> Bo saber- ho
<marcfp> en el checkbox que et deixa sobreescriure els colors que especifica la pàgina per a la selecció anterior hi tenia sempre, hi he posat mai i ja funcionen els colors en els css
<marcfp> fins ara
